# Puppy not eating dog food!?



## thegreatescapex0 (May 17, 2009)

Liam is almost 6 monthes now, btw.

So when we first got our puppy, he ate his Nutro Ultra Large Puppy Breed dry food and left nothing behind. Then a day after he got stomach problems from the stress and it was still a little soon to feed him the dry food, so the vet advised we give him chicken and rice, which we did for a month after that. Then I would start mixing the chicken rice and dog food together, and he would eat it up quickly.

Once I slowly starting putting less chicken and more dog food, he refused to eat it. My mom thought it would be good to put meat into his dog food and lots of rice, which I know is not good because his dry food has all the healthy stuff in it and the rice is just a filler. She did this for a 2 monthes, and now we're stuck with a puppy that is stubborn and will not eat his dry food unless we mix some human flavor into it. aha. Any advice?

Should I just leave the food on the floor and every 30 minutes pick it up until he eats it or something? Like he will get hungrey at SOME point, so he will have no choice to eat it right?

ALSO, I spoke with a dog trainer that dealt with German Shepherds, and he claimed that I should give him adult food, because the puppy food makes german sherpherd puppies grow TOO fast, which leads to future problems. Do you guys know of any high quality food I could feed my furry guy because I'm thinking of getting something better and new so that he will actually eat it. What do you advise?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Some nice smelly (which may intice you little guy) kibbles that I would recommend would be Origen, Taste of the Wild and of course RAW!


----------



## Jacobysma (Jun 17, 2009)

We had the same issue with Jacoby when he had poopy issues and had put him on Chicken and rice. I say the 30 min (max). He will eat (and won't starve) some thing my DH has a hard time realizing with both our furbabies and our 2 legged babies!!!


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

You could try the same dry food with some gravy? see if he eats that, my breeder told me to keep mine on puppy food intill 2yrs old ,.they need the puppy food to grow ,your boy seems like he got spoiled real fast eatting the softer food ,,,i would if you didnt already ask the vet if there is another medical condition cousing this , if there isnt just offer the food with gravy ,he"ll eat it when he is hungry enough he wont starve himself...


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

Change his food. He might be bored with it. I would also take him off the puppy. Some people don't feed puppy at all, some feed 'til six months, others 'til a year. I've only seen and read bad things when it comes to feeding puppy for too long and in my opinion after 6 months is too long. 
So what you should do is get a new large breed adult food and see if that works. If it doesn't work get some fish oil and see if that get him to eat. 
He IS eating even though he is finiky so I wouldn't think it is a medical issue but a taste one.


----------

